# Технологии и коммуникации > Софт. Железо > Софт >  Microsoft предупреждает о росте киберугроз в новом году

## Labs

В свете роста числа киберпреступлений Microsoft открывает «горячую линию», нацеленную на поддержку пользователей, которые столкнулись с киберпреступлениями и компьютерным пиратством в Беларуси

Компания Microsoft отмечает рост киберугроз в Беларуси, что связано с бурным ростом атак на корпоративные ПК, веб-сайты и ИТ-сети компаний. По данным отчета IDC, в 65% случаев на ПК сотрудников устанавливается нелецензионное ПО, а каждый четвертый сотрудник самостоятельно скачивает нелегальные программы и приложения на свои ПК. 

В частности, в сети Интернет в Беларуси используется одинаковая мошенническая схема с предложением скачать те или иные программные продукты комапнии Microsoft бесплатно. Так, например, при загрузке в интернете программ по запросу «скачать Windows бесплатно» в 92 случаях из 100 пользователи рискуют потерять свои конфиденциальные данные и деньги.

По данным Международного центра по борьбе с киберпреступностью корпорации Microsoft, в странах СНГ около 80% граждан Восточной Европы сталкивались в прошлом с действиями киберприступников, а 97,5% компаний среднего и малого бизнеса, минимум, один раз в течение года подвергались киберугрозам.

«Уровень угроз со стороны преступников, использующих высокие технологии, постоянно растет. За последний год создано 317 млн. новых вредоносных программ - это около 1 млн. новых киберугроз в день. – говорит Дмитрий Береснев, директор по управлению программными активами и проверке соблюдения условий лицензирования в странах СНГ. – В целях противодействия пиратству компания Microsoft рекомендует использовать только лицензионные программные продукты, регулярно проводить обучение персонала компании основам корпоративной безопасности, а также применять специальные программные и аппаратные средства защиты данных».

Ущерб от кибератак по всему миру за прошлый 2015 год составил примерно 159 миллиардов долларов. По данным Symantec, жертвами хакерских атак стали 594 миллиона человек. 

Если вы хотите сообщить о киберпреступлениях, включая компьютерное пиратство, и получить консультацию, обращайтесь по адресу электронной почты в Беларуси [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------

